# AHN - Athena Resources



## alankew (24 October 2006)

Anyone have any opinions on Athena Resources  site is www.athenresources.com.au Will be having a look this afternoon and to see if i have any money available just in case!Also does anyone have any opinions on the Directors.One of them was at BNM but i am a a fairly recent investor and migrant so opinions would be welcome.They are exploring for nickel,copper,gold and potentially uranium,lead and zinc.


----------



## Stinger (24 October 2006)

*Re: Athena Resources*

Is there anything else they could look for?? maybe bauxite and aluminium i guess just to cover all bases.


----------



## richardau1 (15 December 2006)

*Athena Resources*

Was wondering if anyone knew of this company and its prospects???


----------



## moneymajix (29 June 2007)

*(AHN) Athena Resouces*

It was announced after close today that AHN would go into suspension (or into suspenders).

It had gone into a trading halt on the 28th.

After having fallen to the mid-30s around 21st, it made impressive gains to 
60 cents before the trading halt.

Considering the recent acitivity it would seem that there may be good news in the future.

LOL


----------



## moneymajix (2 July 2007)

Announcement out

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070702/pdf/00735032.pdf


RAVENSTHORPE PROJECT

SIGNIFICANT NICKEL SULPHIDE INTERSECTIONS
HIGHLIGHTS
• 30 metres @ 0.56% Ni, including 8 metres @ 0.74% Ni
• 10 metres @ 0.61% Ni, including 3 metres @ 1.03% Ni
• Initial metallurgical test programme implemented


----------



## moneymajix (2 July 2007)

Closed 60.

buyer at 75 and first of only 2 sellers at 80c.


Fairly tightly held stock.

Obviously going up.


----------



## moneymajix (2 July 2007)

Up 25% to 75c


Not many for sale.


What are thoughts on the quality of the nickel grades?

See ann.

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070702/pdf/00735032.pdf


----------



## fishomc (2 July 2007)

Well I thought they were quite good.

Got sold down a bit. Holding to see what the week brings.

Tight register so does gap a bit, hopefully some support will arrive and clean out a few lines quickly.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 June 2008)

G'day All,
Well if you are reading this there is a good chance you know of AHN and are either in or watching them.
Last major announcement was very good results of rock chip samples. My understanding is we are awaiting soil sample results.
Very low market cap with lots of upside IMO.
Please comment on your thoughts regarding AHN as this thread has been very dry over the last 12 months!!


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

MC - $7.2m
SP - 6c
Shares - 122m
Options - Nil
Cash - $414k

Athena Resources advise that the Company received assay results for a sampling program designed to test a magnetic anomaly at the northern tip of the Byro East ultramafic intrusion.
Assays have revealed very high grades of up to 68.28% Fe in oxide. The samples were taken from sub crop and surface float localized above a strong magnetic anomaly.
-MBCR304 68.28% Fe
-MBCR305 63.06% Fe
-MBCR302 58.57% Fe


*JUNE QUARTER*
*BYRO PROJECT – IRON ORE*
• BYRO NORTH
Rock chip assay results reveal continuous magnetite seam of high grade and low impurities. Field mapping results indicate the seam extends for 5.8 kilometres with associated hematite apron
• MIDADOO
Combined rock chip assay results and aeromagnetic demonstrate kilometre scale magnetite outcrop with large haematite weathering apron


----------



## greggles (9 June 2022)

Athena Resources seeing a lot of volume and share price gains this week, up from 0.7c to 2.9c. Someone is accumulating AHN. The critical question is why.

They recently had some board changes and have flagged their intention to develop the 2004 inferred JORC compliant magnetite MRE at the Byro Project to a 2012 JORC compliant Indicated Resource. Resource drilling commenced last month to that end.

However, I don't really know enough about AHN to form any firm opinions on it. If anyone here is following AHN, or has a passing interest in it, feel free to share your views.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2022)

3. If the answer to question 1 is “no”, is there any other explanation that AHN may have for the recent trading in its securities?

Answer: _The Company announced Changes to the Board of Directors on 31 May 2022 and commencement of resources drilling at the Byro Project on 25 May 2022 

.... someone thinks its a good deal, and the rest pile in?_



> _Through pilot processing trials Athena can reliably produce bulk concentrate at the FE1 Inferred resource to be divided into two categories, a High Purity magnetite, (HPFe), product 71.5%Fe < 72%Fe, and a Super Purity magnetite, (SPFe), product >72%Fe.  (Announced on 16 April 2018 and 18 September 2018). These iron grades are equaled by few mines in the world and among the highest purity reported in Australia_


----------

